# Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

While i was on youtube i noticed a advert for C&C 4. Now im a huge C&C fan, i have been playing right from the very start, tbh it was one of the 1st games i played on PS1. I have liked every single game in the series from all the Red Alerts, Tiberian sun, Generals and The kane editions:thumb:

Some people only like certian games in the series but i like them all and i own them all. I intend to buy this one....maybe tonight if i can find my laptop mouse:thumb::thumb:

http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/servlet/...=S6jziAoHAikAAGFBxt4AAAAu&rests=1269363592301











Anyone else got thoughts??


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I can honestly say, this game is blooming awful, they should be ashamed of themselves, all these years of amazing strategy games that are in a league of their own, and as a grand finale to the whole of C&C they change the whole game and completely ruined it.

I was actually getting angry playing it, couldn't help but say "this just isn't C&C"

I'll stick to Kanes Wrath


Obviously opinions differ, but every forum and person I have spoke to about it has said the same, its a joke.


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah there is a new way of collectiong tiberiam isnt there, i was thinking it seemed a bit weird...

Im still gonna buy it it think. So i can add my opinion to it


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I played the originals when they came out, and not played any since but they look a lot nicer now  My old PC won't be any good though.


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Ducky said:


> I played the originals when they came out, and not played any since but they look a lot nicer now  My old PC won't be any good though.


haha i know what u mean i hope my laptop can handle it


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Do yourself a favour. Spend your money on Kleenex and a takeaway. Eat the takeaway, then masturbate a couple of times. It'll last longer than the campaign which has a frankly laughable plot, and you'll not get so f*cked off with the fact that you can only build 6 units.

IMO. Well, mine and just about every other C&C fan I can think of, bar the ****muppets that have been brainwashed by EA.

This game is utter tripe - and what's worst is I got stung for it twice because EA said my Preorder had been cancelled, so I bought it in store, then they debited my account anyway and said it was available again - now refusing to refund me!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I had that with them with BF2142, so I got Trading Standards on them, and they refunded pretty quickly!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mike_182 said:


> Do yourself a favour. Spend your money on Kleenex and a takeaway. Eat the takeaway, then masturbate a couple of times. It'll last longer than the campaign which has a frankly laughable plot, and you'll not get so f*cked off with the fact that you can only build 6 units.
> 
> IMO. Well, mine and just about every other C&C fan I can think of, bar the ****muppets that have been brainwashed by EA.
> 
> This game is utter tripe - and what's worst is I got stung for it twice because EA said my Preorder had been cancelled, so I bought it in store, then they debited my account anyway and said it was available again - now refusing to refund me!


glad its not just me then, properly shameful game.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

It's purely down to the c*nts at EA who have said 'make it easy to port to Consoles'. F*ck off. This is a keyboard and mouse strategy game. If some clownshoe wants a console strategy game, then give them Chess. You CANNOT play a decent strategy game with a console pad.

The game and the money they charge for it is downright insulting. Whilst there were aspects of RA3 that were laughable, I'm struggling to find a single point of C&C4 that isn't. Complete with the fact that I can't play on the train.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How much was it via EA Store?

I fail to see how they (and Steam for that matter!) can justify RRP costs, without retailer margins and packaging.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I had that with them with BF2142, so I got Trading Standards on them, and they refunded pretty quickly!!


I'd sell them, but that would require me to confess to having owned one of the most disappointing games in history, and also for me to inflict it on someone else.

There's a poll on the official forums where it's been a fairly unanimous vote for EA to publically apologise and start again with it. If only.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> How much was it via EA Store?
> 
> I fail to see how they (and Steam for that matter!) can justify RRP costs, without retailer margins and packaging.


£35. Around £35 too much.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

This:

http://forums.commandandconquer.com/jforum/posts/list/38785.page

Sums up my thoughts. And this video does a good job too:


----------

